# Schwimminseln



## margit (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr's

Ich habe letztes Jahr ne grössere Schwimminsel gebaut. Leider haben sich die Amseln ihrer bemächtigt und sämtliches __ Moos und auch Pflanzen herausgepickt für ihren Nestbau:crazy .
Schaut im Moment etwas desolat aus. Wollte sie an Land ziehen, aber die ist so schwer, dass ich sie nicht rausbringe

Müsste in den Teich und sie rausschubsen. Werd ich noch machen.

Weswegen ich jetzt wieder hier poste ist dies. Will eine Seite vom Teich mit mehreren kleineren, länglichen Inseln neu gestalten, eben wegen dem Gewicht, damit ich nicht jedes Mal wieder in den Teich muss um sie entweder umzugestalten oder eben neu herrichten.

Habe eine 8cm dicke Platte gekauft und diese in 8 längliche Teile geschnitten. 

Wollte dann mal schauen wie eine im Wasser liegt wenn befüllt. Hat richtig Schräglage das Ding:shock aber seht selber
 

so und was hab ich da jetzt übersehen?


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo Margit,

auch wenn es schon etwas spät ist.... ich vermute, dass die geringe Größe die Inseln entsprechend anfällig macht. 
Vielleicht kannst Du auf der anderen Seite ein Gegengewicht mit Kieselsteinen installieren. 
Was anderes fällt mir erstmal auch nicht ein.

Ich hätte allerdings Bedenken, dass die Inseln bei der nächsten Windböe trotzdem kentern.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

hallo margit, kann das sein, dass du aufgrund der 8cm höhe den schwerpunkt zu hoch gesetzt hast? hast du in den schwimmbehälter eine mulde für die pflanzen "geschnitzt"? oder die erde nur obendrauf gegeben? ich denke, deine schwimminsel ist auch etwas zu schmal für die höhe - wobei ich wieder beim schwerpunkt wäre.

frage meinerseits: welches material nimmst du für die insel? einfach styropor?


----------



## margit (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo Andreas

Ja habe Styropor verwendet, diese dann mit frostfestem Grundputz angestrichen. In der abgebildeten Insel sind 2 Löcher rausgeschnitten und Pflanzen eingesetzt. Habe einen Rand von ca 1,5 cm stehen lassen dann zur Mitte der Insel hin abgeschrägt, dieses hab ich mit feinen Kies aufgefüllt. Aber ich versuche jetzt schon einige Male diese mit Steinen zu beschweren, aber egal wo ich was raufsetze ist immer das gleiche. Irgendwo ist immer ne Schräglage.
Schade, wollte eben keine so grosse Insel mehr bauen. Funktioniert aber in so schmalen Inseln anscheinend nicht.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

hi margit. was passiert, wenn du die löcher vergrösserst zu einem loch? vielleicht so tief, dass du mit dem boden des loches auf jeden fall unter die hälfte des blockes kommst. je grösser und tiefer das loch ist, desto stabiler ist die wasserlage. muss natürlich noch genug styropor für den rand/boden und den auftrieb sein. 

ist vielleicht eine gefühlssache und probieren, ab wann "das boot" umkippt, bzw. absäuft. vielleicht zum probieren im wassereimer (wanne) mit dem selben gewicht an einfachem sand dein neues boot antesten. viel spass, so würd ich´s jedenfalls machen.

was vielleicht auch noch geht, häng unten ein gewicht dran. das stabilisiert dein styropor auch. ist mir eben noch eingefallen.


----------



## Teichfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo Margit,

wie wäre es mit der Anbrinnung eines Kiels?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiel_(Schiff)

Segelboote hätten wohl ohne ihn oftmals schlechte Karten.

Das sollte das Problem sehr stark mindern. Du bräuchtest allerdings für deine Schwimminsel auch etwas Tiefgang.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

... und etwas "fahrt".

Hallo,

ein Kiel bringt m. M. nach erst etwas, wenn sich das Objekt bewegt und somit durch den Kiel stabilisiert wird.
Ansonsten denke ich, wenn der Kiel ebenfalls "nur" aus Styropor besteht, ist er zu leicht und wird die Insel auch nicht im waagerechten halten können, oder? 

*edit:* ok, hab den Link zu Wiki zu spät gelesen. Bei einem beträchtlichen Eigengewicht sollte die Sache anders aussehen.


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

hallo

wichtig ist es bei solchen inseln den schwerpunkt zu finden .

das einfachste ist ... pflanzkörbe ... für teichpflanzen so einzuarbeiten

das sie unten aus der insel ins wasser ragen.

somit erübrigt sich auch das ständige giessen , da sich die pflanzen 

ihr benötigtes wasser selber aus dem teich ziehen.

pflanzkörbe für teichpflanzen bekommt man in jedem gartencenter.

ich würde auch NIEMALS styrupor zum bauen von schwimminseln benutzen.

am besten nimmt man styrudor ...das lässt sich perfekt bearbeiten,,

und krümmelt nicht so.

die oberfläche kann man dann mit kies oder ähnlichem dekorieren.

bei deinen inseln hätte ich angst das erde in den teich gelangt .. was

wieder die algen sehr erfreut.

gruss lothar


----------



## margit (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo ihr lieben

danke für die vielen Infos. 

Ich habe mal die sehr schmalen Inseln beiseite gelegt und die breiteren fertig gemacht.

  

Diese sollen sich im Teich frei bewegen, mal schauen wenn der erste Sturm kommt.


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo Margit,

die sehen ja richtig putzig aus. Vor allem auf dem ersten Bild mit den beiden Liegestühlen und dem Sonnenschirm. 

Hast du die Inseln irgendwomit bestrichen?


----------



## margit (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schwimminseln*

Hallo Frank

Habe die Inseln mit Füllspachtel bestrichen. Laut Packung soll er frostsicher sein. Die erste Insel, die mir die Amseln total ruiniert haben, die hatte ich mit einer Fugenmasse bestrichen, dass war aber iso klebrige Angelegenheit.  Hat aber bis heute gehalten. Mal schauen, wie sich die neuen machen.  Werde jetzt zuwarten bis es mal stürmt, dann seh ich ob sich so kleine auf dem Wasser halten können.


----------

